# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  دليل الأطروحات والرسائل الجامعية المسجلة بكليات الآداب بالمغرب

## بديعي

-	دليل الأطروحات والرسائل الجامعية المسجلة بكليات الآداب بالمغرب (1961-1994). 
Répertoire des thèses Universitaires enregistrées dans les Facultés des Lettres du Maroc 1961-1994.
، تحت إشراف عمر أفا، مطبعة النجاح الجديدة، الدار البيضاء، 1996، 376 ص. [متعدد التخصصات].
$20/ € 15/DH 60

- 	دليل الأطروحات والرسائل الجامعية المسجلة بكليات الآداب بالمغرب (ملحق 1995). تحت إشراف عمر أفا، مطبعة النجاح الجديدة، الدار البيضاء، 1997، 176 ص. [متعدد التخصصات].
$5/ € 5/DH 20

-	دليل الأطروحات والرسائل الجامعية المسجلة بكليات الآداب بالمغرب (ملحق 1996) إشراف عمر أفا، مطبعة النجاح الجديدة، الدار البيضاء، 1998، 164 ص. [متعدد التخصصات].
$5/ € 5/DH 20

-	دليل الأطروحات والرسائل الجامعية المسجلة بكليات الآداب بالمغرب (ملحق 1997 إشراف عمر أفا، مطبعة النجاح الجديدة، الدار البيضاء، 2000، 176 ص. [متعدد التخصصات].
$5/ € 5/DH 20

-	دليل الأطروحات والرسائل الجامعية المسجلة بكليات الآداب بالمغرب (ملحق 1998-2003)، تحت إشراف عمر أفا، مطبعة النجاح الجديدة، الدار البيضاء، 2006، 342 ص. [متعدد التخصصات]. 
$30/ € 20/DH 80

-	خمسون سنة من الأطروحات والرسائل الجامعية بكلية الآداب بالرباط 1957-2007، مطبعة النجاح الجديدة، الدار البيضاء، 2007، 222 ص.
$10/ € 10/DH 30

الموقع الإلكتروني لكلية الآداب و العلوم الإنسانية بالرباط:

www.flshr.ac.ma

يرتبط ظهور البحث العلمي بمفهومه العصري في المغرب بفترة الحماية الفرنسية والإسبانية، وكان مرتبطا بإقامة أولى مؤسسات التعليم العالي مثل: المعهد العالي للغتين العربية والبربرية عام 1914 والمعهد العالي للدراسات العليا القانونية عام1940 . وسواءً تعلق الأمر بالتدريس أو بالبحث  في هذه المراكز فإن المساهمة الأساسية كانت للمعمرين، وهكذا فبالنسبة للحالة الأولى وصل عدد طلبة التعليم العالي في المؤسسات التابعة لمنطقة الحماية الفرنسية عام 1954 إلى 2443، خمسمائة منهم فقط كانوا مغاربة، وبالنسبة للحالة الثانية نجد أن معظم الكتابات التي نشرها معهد الجنرال فرانكو  الموجود بتطوان عاصمة منطقة الحماية الإسبانية كانت لباحثين إسبان2.
وفيما يتعلق بمساهمة المؤسسات المغربية التقليدية في البحث العلمي فإنها ترجع  إلى  القرن التاسع الميلادي تاريخ تأسيس جامع القرويين الذي تخرج منه وعلى امتداد الأزمنة ثلة من كبار العلماء والذين  لازالت الأعمال التي خلفوها تعتبر مصدراً لا غنى عنه في العلوم الدينية والقانونية والأدبية. وبجانب المتخرجين من المؤسسة العتيدة ساهمت الرحلات العلمية التي كان يقوم بها على امتداد القرون الوسطى دارسون مغاربة إلى مراكز الإشعاع العلمي بالعالم الإسلامي بشقيه الشرقي والغربي في إذكاء أسس البحث العلمي سواء من خلال ما تركوه من أعمال أو من خلال الكراسي وحلقات التدريس التي أنشئوها في مختلف الزوايا والجوامع.
فيما يتعلق بمرحلة ما بعد الاستقلال، اقترن البحث العلمي بتأسيس أول جامعة مغربية هي جامعة محمد الخامس التي أنشئت  بالرباط عام 1957، حيث بقيت الوحيدة من نوعها إلى عام 1963 تاريخ تأسيس جامعة القرويين بكلياتها الثلاث: (كلية الشريعة بفاس وكلية أصول الدين بتطوان وكلية اللغة العربية بمراكش)،  بعد ذلك وفي إطار سياسة اللامركزية أنشئت جامعات أخرى في كل من الدارالبيضاء وفاس عام 1975 و في تطوان ومكناس والجديدة وأكادير والقنيطرة عام 1982، كما أنشئت بعد ذلك في مدن أخرى كليات تابعة لإحدى هذه الجامعات مثل كليتي الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية في كل من المحمديـة وبني ملال.
       ومن أجل تطوير البحث العلمي أنشئ عدد من المعاهد يقتصر نشاطها على البحث دون التدريس، وهي إما تابعة لإحدى الجامعات مثل المعهد الجامعي للبحث العلمي ومعهد الدراسات الإفريقية ومعهد تنسيق التعريب والمعهد العلمي (تابعة لجامعة الرباط)، أو لإحدى الوزارات مثل المعهد الوطني للصحة أو معهد "باستور" التابعين  لوزارة الصحة أو معهد الحسن الثاني للزراعة والبيطرة التابع لوزارة الفلاحة.

       1- التطور العددي للرسائل الجامعية:
لإعطاء فكرة عن مراحل تطور البحث العلمي في العلوم الإنسانية، اعتمدنا كمقياس الرسائل الجامعية (دبلوم الدراسات العليا ودكتوراه الدولة) التي سجلت أو نوقشت بكليات الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية الأربع عشرة الموجودة في المغرب، ما بين 1961 (تاريخ تسجيل أول رسالة جامعية) و  3 1996.
       وبحكم قدم كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية بالرباط بالمقارنة مع بقية الكليات ذات نفس التخصص  فإنها عرفت تسجيل ومناقشة أولى الرسائل الجامعية، وهكذا نوقشت في 1963 أول رسالة دبلوم الدراسات العليا في الأدب العربي، وفي نفس السنة نوقشت أول رسالة دبلوم الدراسات العليا في التاريخ، وفي 1967 نوقشت أول رسالة دبلوم الدراسات العليا في الفلسفة، وفي 1970 أول رسالتي دبلوم الدراسات العليا في الجغرافية والأدب الإسباني، وفي 1971 أول رسالة دبلوم الدراسات العليا في الأدب الفرنسي.
       بالنسبة لكلية الآداب بفاس، فإنها عرفت مناقشة أول رسالة جامعية في الأدب العربي عام 1975 والأدب الفرنسي عام 1980 والتاريخ عام1982. وفيما يتعلق ببقية الكليات فإننا لا نسجل مناقشة رسائل جامعية  إلا ابتداءً من النصف الثاني من الثمانينات، وكان المشرفون عليها ينتمون أحياناً إلى كليتي الرباط وفاس.
       إن التطور الحاصل في عدد الرسائل المناقشة على مستوى دبلوم الدراسات العليا هو الذي نسجله كذلك على مستوى دكتوراه الدولة، وهكذا عرفت الجامعة المغربية مناقشة أول دكتوراه في العلوم الإنسانية عام 1970 وكان ذلك في شعبة الفلسفة بكلية الآداب بالرباط، غير أنه لم يتم خلال بقية العقد مناقشة أية دكتوراه أخرى في العلوم الإنسانية داخل الجامعة المغربية. وفي الثمانينات تمت مناقشة إحدى وعشرين  أطروحة دكتوراه في الأدب العربي وخمس في التاريخ وثلاث في الفلسفة واثنتين في الأدب الفرنسي وأطروحة واحدة في كل من الأدب الإسباني وعلم النفس4. 
       وبتتبعنا للتطور العددي للرسائل الجامعية المسجلة والمناقشة بكليات الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية المغربية منذ تأسيسها وإلى سنة 1996 نصل إلى المعطيات التالية:

          أ_ لا تمثل الرسائل الجامعية التي نوقشت خلال  الستينات إلا 0 ,40% من مجموع الرسائل المناقشة خلال السنوات الخمس والثلاثين التي شملتها هذه الدراسة، مقابل ذلك وصلت نسبة الرسائل التي نوقشت خلال السنوات الست الأخيرة من التسعينات 57%.

       ب_ يصل عدد الرسائل الجامعية المسجلة التي تمكن أصحابها من مناقشتها إلى 60% غير أن المدة بين تاريخ التسجيل والمناقشة قد تمتد أحياناً إلى عشرين سنة، وهذا راجع إلى الصعوبات التي تعترض طريق بعض الباحثين، مثل التوفيق بين البحث العلمي ونشاطهم المهني والذي يكون أحياناً خارج الجامعة، وإقامتهم في مدن غير جامعية وأحياناً في مناطق قروية وهو ما يحول دون تمكنهم من الاتصال المستمر بالمشرفين على رسائلهم وكذا ارتيادهم مراكز الوثائق والخزانات العلمية.
ج_ يرجع تزايد عدد رسائل الدكتوراه المناقشة داخل الجامعة المغربية خلال السنوات الأخيرة إلى عوامل مثل: أولاً تراجع ذلك الحاجز السيكلوجي الذي كان الباحث المغربي يعتبر معه مناقشة رسالة جامعية بمثابة نهاية مرحلة علمية برمتها، الشيء الذي كان يجبره أحياناً ومن أجل ا نجاز عمل يكون من الجودة بمكان الاشتغال فيه لمدة طويلة، خصوصاً مع درايته المسبقة أن مناقشة أية رسالة جامعية جيدة يترك صداه داخل الأوساط الأكاديمية والصحافة على الصعيد الوطني، وثانياً تزايد عدد  الطلبة والمؤطرين، وثالثاً بداية استعمال مجموعة من الباحثين للحاسوب مما سهل عليهم مهمة رقن أبحاثهم، وأخيراً صدور قانون الإصلاح الجامعي لسنة 1997 الذي حل معه نظام العمل بأطروحة جامعية واحدة هي الدكتوراه مكان نظام العمل بالأطروحتين (دبلوم الدراسات العليا ودكتوراه الدولة)، والذي منح الباحثين الذين يرغبون في مواصلة البحث بمقتضى النظام القديم مدة زمنية محدودة لمناقشة رسائلهم5.

 - 2طبيعة المواضيع التي تحظى بالأولوية من طرف الباحثين المغاربة:
لتحديد اهتمامات الباحثين المغاربة توقفنا عند طبيعة الرسائل الجامعية وقد أخذنا كنموذج تلك التي نوقشت في كلية الآداب بالرباط والتي أهمت التخصصات التالية: الأدب العربي والدراسات الإسلامية والتاريخ  والجغرافية والفلسفة وعلم الاجتماع وعلم النفس والآداب واللغات الأجنبية( فرنسية وإسبانية وإنجليزية وألمانية)، ومن الملاحظات التي سجلناها:
1- بالنسبة للأدب العربي اهتم أكبر عدد من الأبحاث بدراسة الأدب المغربي بعصوره المختلفة وكذا بتحقيق مخطوطات تعرف بهذا التراث، وسمح هذا الاهتمام بظهور جيل من الباحثين المتخصصين في الأدب المغربي منذ السبعينات دفعوا بدورهم بطلبتهم إلى مواصلة البحث في مكنونات هذا الأدب، وهذا ما تؤكده  لنا المعطيات الإحصائية، حيث إن 34% من الرسائل الجامعية التي نوقشت في شعبة الأدب العربي أهمت الأدب المغربي. كما نسجل بالنسبة  للأدب العربي  اهتمام الباحثين المغاربة بالأدب الجاهلي والأموي والعباسي حيث مثلت الرسائل الجامعية المناقشة في هذا التخصص نسبة 12%، ومرد هذا الاهتمام دون شك إحساس الباحثين المغاربة أن هذا التراث الغني هو جزء من ميراثهم الثقافي وهويتهم العربية، وهنا تجدر الإشارة إلى أن احتضان الجامعة المغربية في بداية عهدها عدداً من كبار الأساتذة العرب المشارقة المتخصصين في هذا المجال والذين تولوا الإشراف على الرسائل الجامعية ساهم في تشجيع الباحثين على الإقبال على هذا التخصص. وفيما يتعلق باللسانيات والنقد الأدبي واللذين مثلا على التوالي نسبتي: 14%  و 11% فإن الإقبال عليهما  يمكن إدراجه في إطار الاهتمام الذي أصبح يحظى به التخصصان خلال العقود الأخيرة ليس فقط داخل شعبة الأدب العربي وإنما كذلك بالنسبة للآداب الأجنبية. أما فيما يخص القصة و الرواية والتي مثلت الرسائل الجامعية التي نوقشت حولها نسبة  10% فسبب الإقبال على إنجاز دراسات حولها يعود لا محالة إلى الازدهار الذي عرفه هذا الجنس الأدبي خلال النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين وخصوصاً خلال العقود الثلاثة الأخيرة حيث لم يعد مقتصراً على جيل الرواد من المصريين، ولعل أبلغ دليل على ذلك هو وجود رسائل جامعية أهمت أعمال مبدعين من عدد من الأقطار العربية.

2- فيما يتعلق بالدراسات الإسلامية نلاحظ أن  18%من الرسائل المناقشة، انكبت على دراسة سيرة أو أعمال شخصيات ساهمت في إثراء التراث العربي الإسلامي، وتنتمي أغلب هذه الشخصيات إلى مرحلة صدر الإسلام، والملفت للانتباه هنا أن دراسة بعض أعمال هذه الشخصيات تم أيضاً من طرف الباحثين الذين ناقشوا رسائلهم في شعبة الفلسفة، وهنا نعتقد أنه من الأهمية بمكان القيام بدراسات مقارنة لما جاء في هذه الرسائل الجامعية بحكم أنها تناولت بالبحث موضوعاً واحداً لكن من زاويتين مختلفتين. وداخل شعبة الدراسات الإسلامية دائماً، نلاحظ اهتماماً خاصاً بالمخطوطات، حيث شكلت الرسائل المسجلة حولها نسبة 15%، وتكمن أهمية هذه الدراسات في كونها أنقذت هذه المخطوطات التي ألفها علماء ومتصوفة في القرون السالفة من الضياع، كما نلاحظ كذلك اهتماماً بالتاريخ الإسلامي والتي شكلت نسبة الرسائل المناقشة فيه داخل شعبة الدراسات الإسلامية 11%، هذه الرسائل جاءت لتغطية الخصاص الحاصل في هذا المجال على مستوى شعبة التاريخ التي ركزت الرسائل المناقشة فيها بشكل خاص على تاريخ المغرب كما سنرى.

       3- بالنسبة لشعبة الفلسفة وكما هو الشأن بالنسبة للدراسات الإسلامية انصب الاهتمام على دراسة أعمال شخصيات ساهمت في إغناء الفكر العربي الإسلامي، وقد شكلت هذه الأبحاث نسبة 44% في حين شكلت الأبحاث التي اهتمت بدراسة المدارس الفكرية الإسلامية بمختلفة مشاربها نسبة 25%، وما نسجله في الحالتين هو أن جل الأبحاث ركزت على دراسة الفكر الإسلامي الوسطوي. ومن الملاحظات الأخرى التي نسجلها بالنسبة للرسائل المنجزة في شعبة الفلسفة، وجود نسبة متواضعة من الرسائل حول الفلسفة الغربية بحيث لم تتجاوز 16%.

       4- فيما يتعلق بشعبتي علم الاجتماع وعلم النفس، فإن هناك بالنسبة للأول توجهاً خاصاً نحو علم الاجتماع الحضري (43%) من الرسائل المنجزة، وبالنسبة للثاني فقد انصب الاهتمام على علم النفس التربوي (75%)، ولعل الإقبال على التخصصين راجع لوجود مؤطرين فيهما.

5- فيما يخص شعبة الجغرافية فإن ما يلفت الانتباه هو التركيز على الجغرافية الطبيعية التي شكلت نسبة الأبحاث المنجزة فيها 52%  من مجموع الرسائل المناقشة في هذه الشعبة، مقابل ذلك لا نسجل مناقشة أية رسالة في الجغرافية المناخية، كما أن الأبحاث التي نوقشت في الجغرافية الاقتصادية لم تشكل إلا نسبة 3,7% . من جهة أخرى نسجل أن جل الدراسات المنجزة في الجغرافية تمحورت حول المغرب، وهذا له في اعتقادنا تبريره والمتمثل في التكاليف المادية التي يتطلبها البحث الميداني في الجغرافية والذي يحول دون تنقل الباحثين إلى بلدان أخرى.

 6- بالنسبة للأبحاث المناقشة في التاريخ فعلى غرار الأدب العربي والدراسات الإسلامية حظي تحقيق المخطوطات باهتمام خاص من طرف الباحثين حيث شكل نسبة 33% من الرسائل المناقشة، أما بقية الرسائل فتنقسم من الناحية الكرنولوجية إلى أربعة: التاريخ القديم والتاريخ الوسيط والتاريخ الحديث والتاريخ المعاصر، وبخلاف هذا الأخير والذي يمثل 34% من الرسائل المنجزة فإن نسبة تلك التي تم إنجازها في التاريخ القديم لا تتجاوز 4%، هذه الوضعية تنطبق على كل شعب التاريخ داخل الجامعة المغربية والتي تعرف نقصاً في الأطر المتخصصة في التاريخ القديم، وهو ما يجبر أحيانا الباحثين الذين يودون تسجيل رسائلهم في هذا التخصص على البحث عن مؤطرين في كليات غير تلك التي يسجلون بها رسائلهم. نلاحظ كذلك أن البحث التاريخي بتخصصاته المختلفة، وكما هو الشأن في الجغرافية منكب على تاريخ المغرب، بحيث إننا لا نسجل وجود رسائل جامعية تهم بلداناً أخرى إلا خلال السنوات الأخيرة، وكان التوجه بالأساس نحو إفريقيا الغربية. ومن دون شك فإن إنشاء معهد الدراسات الإفريقية التابع لجامعة محمد الخامس عام 1989 ومجموعة البحث في تاريخ إفريقيا التابعة لكلية الآداب بالرباط عام 1992 ساهما في تزكية هذا الاهتمام.

       7- فيما يتعلق باللغات والآداب الأجنبية (فرنسية وإنجليزية وإسبانية وألمانية)، فإن جل الأبحاث وكما هو الشأن بالنسبة للأدب العربي ركزت على النقد الأدبي 45% واللسانيات 42%، ومما يلاحظ بالنسبة للنقد الأدبي هو اهتمام الأبحاث التي نوقشت باللغة الفرنسية دون غيرها بأعمال مبدعين مغاربة بجانب اهتمامها بأعمال غيرهم، ومرد ذلك وجود مجموعة من الأدباء المغاربة الذين يكتبون بالفرنسية لهم ثقل في الساحة الأدبية الفرنكوفونية. وكذا اهتمام الأبحاث المنجزة باللغة الإنجليزية بأعمال أدباء لم يكتبوا بالإنجليزية وإنما ترجمت أعمالهم إلى هذه اللغة. أما بالنسبة للسانيات فرغم أن الرسائل تم إنجازها بغير العربية فإنها اتخذت في عدد من الحالات كموضوع للدراسة هذه اللغة كما اتخذت في حالات أخرى الدارجة المغربية أو اللغة الأمازيغية المنتشرة في منطقة معينة من المغرب كموضوع للدراسة.

        _ 3البحث العلمي وصعوبات النشر:
       كما هو الشأن بالنسبة للعلوم الدقيقة والقانونية فإن البحث الأكاديمي في  العلوم الإنسانية بمجالاتها المتنوعة يهم فقط قطاعاً محدوداً من القراء، لذا فهو لا يشكل مصدر إغراء مادي لدور النشر، وحتى الأعمال  التي تنشر فإن عدد النسخ التي يتم طبعها لا يتجاوز عادة ثلاثة آلاف. وبجانب دور النشر الخاصة تتولى بعض الكليات أحياناً نشر أطروحات جامعية أوصت لجنة مناقشتها بذلك، غير أن عدد الرسائل التي تصل مطبوعة إلى القارئ يبقى محدوداً، ولإعطاء فكرة عن ذلك نتوقف عند تلك التي تم نشرها من طرف كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية بالرباط ما بين 1963و1995، فمن مجموع 1652 رسالة دبلوم الدراسات العليا ودكتوراه دولة نشرت الكلية 15 كتاباً فقط (نصفها في التاريخ) وهو ما يشكل نسبة لا تتجاوز  6  1%. وبجانب الرسائل التي تناقش داخل الكليات تقوم هذه الأخيرة بنشر أعمال أخرى لباحثين أحياناً لا ينتمون لنفس الكلية، هي في الأصل رسائل ناقشوها بجامعات أجنبية أو أبحاث أنجزوها فيما بعد، غير أن عددها ولنفس الصعوبات السالفة الذكر يبقى محدوداً حيث لم يتجاوز في كلية الآداب بالرباط خلال المرحلة التي تهمنا 24 كتاباً، 25% منها في التاريخ.
       وبخلاف الأبحاث التي ينجزها الأفراد، فإن الندوات واللقاءات العلمية التي تعرف مشاركة مجموعة من الباحثين عادة ما يتم نشرها، وهكذا فكلية الآداب بالرباط مثلاً قامت بين 1961 و 1995 بنشر كل الندوات التي نظمتها وعددها أربعون.. 
 4تجدر الإشارة إلى أن عدداً من الباحثين المغاربة ناقشوا رسائل دبلوم الدراسات العليا ودكتوراه الدولة في عدد من الجامعات الأجنبية خصوصاً الفرنسية منذ الستينات. 
5 حددت هذه المدة بالنسبة لدبلوم الدراسات العليا في سنتين وبالنسبة لدكتوراه الدولة في أربع سنوات بعد تاريخ صدور القانون المذكور.

تطور البحث العلمي في المغرب من خلال الرسائل الجامعية:" العلوم الإنسانية نموذجاً"
د. عبد الواحد أكمير

----------


## يحي القاضي

جزاك  الله خير على الموضوع  ...
والحمد لله الذي مَنَّ الله علينا فعلمنا ما يسعدنا وينفعنا وحذرنا مما يضرنا، علمنا ديننا الذي هو عصمة أمرنا، ويصلح به دنيانا التي فيها معاشُنا وآخرتنا التي إليها معادُنا

----------


## علي الرضا القادري

شكراً يا أخي على هذا الموضوع ولكن هل توجد مواقع إلكترونية تحوي على هذه الرسائل على الأقل عناوينها ؟؟؟

----------


## بديعي

قرص الأطاريح والرسائل الجامعية المغربية من إصدار مؤسسة آل سعود بالدار البيضاء من وضع الزميلين فريد 1 و أبو عيسى الإلغي.

للتحميل:

http://www.mediafire.com/?kmtyznmyjzz


اقتباس:
من نحن ؟ 
مؤسسة الملك عبد العزيز مؤسسة توثيق علمية وثقافية أنشئت بمبادرة كريمة من طرف خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله ابن عبد العزيز الذي تفضل بتدشينها بتاريخ 12 يوليو 1985 ويقوم برعايتها. جاءت هذه المبادرة استجابة للحاجة الملحة لدى الباحثين ومختلف المهتمين في الدار البيضاء وعموم المغرب لمصادر جيدة وغنية في مجال الإعلام والتوثيق.

وضعنا القانوني
مؤسسة الملك عبد العزيز هي هيئة حرة أسست بموجب القانون المغربي على شكل جمعية تتوفر على الشخصية المعنوية، حاصلة على صفة المؤسسة ذات النفع العام، يديرها مجلس إدارة يتكون من شخصيات تنتمي إلى قطاعات مختلفة في الدار البيضاء وخارجها.

أهدافنا
خدمة البحث العلمي، في مجال العلوم الاجتماعية والإنسانية، الذي يهتم بالفضاء العربي والإسلامي وبخاصة المجال المغاربي سواء تعلق الأمر بوضعه الراهن أو بعمقه الجغرافي والتاريخي والثقافي. وكذلك توفير سند لوجيستيكي في ميدان الإعلام والتوثيق لدعم القرار لفائدة مختلف الفعاليات في القطاع العام والخاص.

وسائلنا
مكتبة، وهي فضاء يوفر مجموعات من الوثائق تستجيب لحاجيات وتطلعات الباحثين في العلوم الاجتماعية والإنسانية والدراسات الإسلامية ؛ومركز توثيق وإعلام يوفر بنوك بيانات وخدمات مختلفة في مجال التوثيق والإعلام ؛وفضاء بحث وندوات يسمح بقيام الحوار الفكري والتبادل العلمي والثقافي ؛ومنشورات تضع محصلة هذا النشاط رهن إشارة عدد واسع من القراء.

+++++++++++


يقدم هذا القرص أشمل قاعدة بيانات أعدّت إلى يومنا هذا عن الرسائل الجامعية التي ناقشها مغاربة، داخل المغرب أو خارجه، في مجالات العلوم الإنسانية والاجتماعية والآداب، أي حوالي 10000 رسالة [1].

الصعوبات والمنهجية


وبالفعل، فلا وجود اليوم لأية أداة بيبليوغرافية تمكن من التعرف على مجموع الرسائل الجامعية التي ناقشها مغاربة، داخل البلاد أو خارجها. ثم إن الفهارس الهامة والمفيدة التي تم نشرها هنا أو هناك لا تغطي سوى أجزاء من الإنتاج إن لم تكن مختصرة وغير محيّنة.
فضلا عن أن الفهارس المتوفرة قد نشرت منذ زمن بعيد نسبيا [2].
وعليه، فإن الحصول على معلومات عن الرسائل الجامعية التي تمت مناقشتها في المغرب، وخاصة في كليات الحقوق والكليات المغربية الحديثة، يستلزم اللجوء مباشرة للمصالح الجامعية المعنية [3].
هذا وقد واجهتنا صعوبات عدة أثناء جمع المعلومات عن الرسائل الجامعية التي ناقشها مغاربة خارج المغرب. فلم يتسنّ لنا لهذا الغرض الاطلاع على الفهارس المنشورة في بلدان أخرى عدا المغرب وفرنسا. وبالتالي فإن هناك شح في المعلومات المتوفرة عن الأعمال التي ناقشها مغاربة في البلدان العربية وفي بلدان أوروبا الشرقية وإسبانيا وبلجيكا وكندا وغيرها.
ولقد أفضت عمليات الرصد التي سهرت عليها مصالح المؤسسة إلى جرد ما يقارب 9679 أطروحة رُصدت في فهارس مطبوعة وإلكترونية أو في لوائح طُلبت من الجامعات.
وتجلى النوع الثاني من الصعوبات التي اعترضت بلورة قاعدة البيانات هذه في جودة المعطيات المتباينة التي تم جمعها من مصادرها (أنظر اللائحة الملحقة). ونظرا لعدم تمكنها من القيام بالفهرسة الوصفية بشكل مباشر انطلاقا من الوثائق، عملت مصالح المؤسسة على مراجعة هذه البيانات وتحيينها عن طريق جمع وتفحّص أكبر عدد من المعلومات والسهر على ضمان أعلى مستوى من الانسجام والتناسق. ولقد اتضح أن بعض المعلومات البيبليوغرافية مليئة بالأخطاء أو افتقرت لبعض البيانات الهامة. فمن الفهارس التي تم الاطلاع عليها ما يخلط، مثلا، بين الرسائل التي نوقشت بالفعل وبين عناوين المشاريع المسجلة بالكليات أو يغفل ذكر بعض المعلومات المهمة كالتخصص والتاريخ والمؤسسة التي نوقشت فيها الرسالة دون النظر إلى الزلات والأخطاء في العناوين وأسماء الباحثين العائلية والشخصية. علاوة على أن هناك مؤسسات أو فهارس تصنف الرسائل على أنها محررة باللغة العربية في حين أنها محررة باللغة الفرنسية.
ومن بين الصعوبات التي لا يستهان بها نذكر التحقق من جنسيات الباحثين. فلا الفهرس المنشور على القرص المدمج الذي يعرض للرسائل المناقشة في المغرب بين سنتي </span>1962 و 1996 (باللغة العربية) ولا الفهرس الذي يعرض لتلك التي نوقشت في فرنسا إلى حدود 31 دجنبر 2001 أتى على ذكر جنسية المؤلفين [4] .


الخصائص العامة للرسائل الجامعية


يسمح التحليل الإحصائي للبيانات المحصل عليها والخاصة بـ 9679 رسالة جامعية بإبراز الخصائص العامة لعمل الباحثين المغاربة.

الدينامية الكمية


يتمثل المجموع التراكمي للرسائل الجامعية بحسب الحقب الزمانية كالآتي :

(%)النسبة 


المجموع التراكمي


الفترة


7,83
758
1955 - 1980
35,35
3.422
1955 - 1989
76,11
7.367
1955 - 1999
100,00
9.679
1955 - 2008


يلاحظ أن ارتفاعا غير مسبوق في عدد الرسائل قد حصل خلال العشرية 1990- 1999.

(%)النسبة 


المجموع التراكمي


الفترة


29,47
2.852
1989 - 1980
40,76
3.945
1999 - 1990
23,15
2.241
2008 - 2000


فالعشرية 1990- 1999 تعتبر تلك التي عرفت طفرة كبيرة في عدد الرسائل التي نوقشت، بحيث سجلت أعلى مستويين للإنتاج ؛ الأول خلال سنة 1997 وبلغ فيه عدد الرسائل 434 رسالة والثاني، وهو الأهم، حدث خلال سنة 1999 حيث نوقشت 758 رسالة أي %7,83 من مجمل الإنتاج الحاصل بين سنتي 1955 و 2008. وبمعنى آخر، فإن إنتاج هذه السنة يعادل ما أنتجه المغاربة 
بين سنتي 1955 و 1980 [5].


اللغات


صيغت %49,78 من الرسائل الجامعية بالعربية والباقي، أي %50,22 بباقي اللغات، وخاصة منها الفرنسية التي صيغت فيها %44,41 من الرسائل.

(%)النسبة 


العدد


اللغة


49,78
4.818
العربية
44,41
4.298
الفرنسية
3,75
363
الإنجليزية
1,66
161
الإسبانية
0,29
28
الإيطالية
0,11
11
الألمانية
100
9.679



يأخذ هذا التوزيع كامل معناه عندما نقارنه بالعلاقة تخصصات / لغات.
وهكذا فإن العربية تطغى في هذا الإنتاج الجامعي بالنسبة للأدب (%70,11) والفلسفة (%77,33) والتاريخ (%68,25) وعلوم التربية (%56,99) وعلم النفس (%52,27).
في حين أن الفرنسية تطغى بالمطلق أو بكاد في مجموعة من التخصصات، بحيث تمثل 100 % بالنسبة للديمغرافيا والفن وعلم الآثار القديمة والتعمير والفنون والهندسة المعمارية والإثنولوجيا. وهي طاغية في تخصصات أخرى
كالاقتصاد (%96,52) واللسانيات (%71,36) والجغرافيا (%66,67) والعلوم السياسية (%65,38) وعلم الاجتماع (%65,84) وعلوم الإعلام (%64,34) والأنتروبولوجيا (%97,37).


توزيع أعداد الرسائل حسب التخصصات


يتبين من خلال توزيع الرسائل بحسب التخصصات أن سبعة منها تتقدم الركب بنسبة %85,54 من مجموع الإنتاج، وهي الأدب والقانون والاقتصاد والدراسات الإسلامية واللسانيات والتاريخ والجغرافيا. وهذا ما يتضح من الجدول أدناه : 

(%)النسبة


المجلدات*


لغات أخرى


اللغة العربية


التخصص


20,81
2.014
602
1.412
الأدب
17,84
1.727
821
906
القانون
13,97
1.352
1.305
47
العلوم الاقتصادية
9,43
913
1
912
الدراسات الإسلامية
8,87
859
613
246
اللسانيات
7,42
718
228
490
التاريخ
7,19
696
464
232
الجغرافيا
3,22
312
204
108
العلوم السياسية
2,90
281
185
96
علم الاجتماع
1,92
186
80
106
علوم التربية
1,78
172
39
133
فلسفة
1,36
132
85
47
علوم الإعلام
1,36
132
63
69
علم النفس
0,39
38
37
1
الأنثروبولوجيا
0,30
29
29
0
الديموغرافيا
0,17
16
16
0
الفنون وعلم الآثار القديمة
0,17
16
16
0
التعمير
0,10
10
10
0
الفنون
0,06
6
6
0
الدراسات العربية الإسلامية
0,04
4
4
0
الهندسة المعمارية
0,01
1
1
0
الإثنولوجيا
100,00
9.679
4.861
4.818



* هناك تسجيلات لم تشر إلى تخصص الرسائل وعددها 65 موزعة على 13 بالعربية و52 بالفرنسية


أماكن الإنتاج


تنتج الرسائل الجامعية في معظمها بالمغرب بـ 7199 رسالة (%73,70) وبفرنسا
بـ 2321 (%23,97)؛ ويمثل البَلَدان %97,67 من مجموع الإنتاج. وتحتل إسبانيا المرتبة الثالثة بـ 109 رسائل.

ملحق



مصادر المعلومات البيبليوغرافية عن الرسائل الجامعية


المناقشة من طرف باحثين مغاربة

1. الفهارس المتوفرة على حامل إلكتروني

1- ministère de recherche et d’enseignement. Agence bibliographique de l’enseignement supérieur : Le catalogue des thèses soutenues dans les universités françaises. Cd-rom, edition 2001.

.يضم 403 125 تسجيلة تتعلق بالرسائل الجامعية المناقشة بفرنسا إلى حدود 31 دجنبر 2001

2- la faculté des lettres et des sciences humaines de ben m’sik–casablanca. Unité de formations et de recherches sur les théories de la lecture et de ses méthodes. Le cd-rom., 1997 .

يرصد 5 469 رسالة جامعية تمت مناقشتها أو تسجيلها فقط في مختلف الكليات المغربية ما بين سنتي 1962 .و 1996، 1709 منها تمت مناقشتها. ويقتصر فقط على الرسائل المحررة باللغة العربية

3- la base de données de la fondation du roi abdul aziz recense 1.065 thèses sur le maroc.
2. الفهارس المطبوعة

1- le monde arabe et musulman au miroir de l'université française : Répertoire des thèses soutenues dans les universités françaises, en sciences de l'homme et de la société, sur le monde arabe et musulman, 1973-1987. 2 vol. (186, 198 p.). Aix-en-provence : Ed. De l'iremam, 1989-1991.

مجلد حول المغرب : 1411 رسالة نوقشت بفرنسا عن المغرب ما بين سنتي 1973 و 1987.

2- chafi, mohamed : Un siècle de recherche sur le maroc : Répertoire des mémoires et thèses soutenus sur le maroc en france de 1900 à 1991. Marrakech : Publications universitaires du maghreb, 1991.

3- فهرس الأطروحات والرسائل التي نوقشت في الكليات والمعاهد والمدارس العليا المغربية منذ تأسيس الجامعة إلى سنة 1984. 374 ص. الرباط : الجمعية المغربية للتأليف والترجمة والنشر،1987.
يرصد هذا الفهرس مجموع عناوين الرسائل الجامعية وشهادات الدراسات العليا منذ سنة 1953 إلى حدود سنة 1984، وذلك في المجالات العلمية البحتة ومجالات العلوم الإنسانية والاجتماعية. وبما أن عناوين الرسائل غير مرقمة، فإننا نقدر عدد العناوين التي لها صلة بالعلوم الاجتماعية والإنسانية بحوالي 1000 عنوان.
4- أفا، عمر دليل الأطروحات والرسائل الجامعية المسجلة بكليات الآداب بالمغرب، 1961-1994. الرباط : منشورات كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية، 1996
5- أفا، عمر دليل الأطروحات والرسائل الجامعية المسجلة بكليات الآداب بالمغرب، ملحق 1995. الرباط منشورات كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية، 1996.
6- أفا، عمر : دليل الأطروحات والرسائل الجامعية المسجلة بكليات الآداب بالمغرب، ملحق 1997. 176 ص. الرباط : منشورات كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية، 2000.
7- دليل الأطروحات والرسائل الجامعية المناقشة بكلية الآداب والعلوم، الرباط، 1964-2007. الرباط : منشورات كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية، 2008.


مصادر بيلبيوغرافية أخرى


1- centre d'études et de recherches sur l'urbanisation du monde arabe : 2000 thèses sur le maghreb soutenues dans les universités françaises entre 1968 et 1994 tours : Ed. De l'urbama, 1994 . 


2- hadj ali, djamel : [répertoires des thèses et mémoires concernant l'algérie disponibles à oran] oran : Publications du centre de ********ation des sciences humaines, 1981 . 


3- brule, jean claude. & signole pierre : Liste des thèses de géographie soutenues en france sur le maroc. In revue de géographie du maroc, 1-2, 1986. P. 271-285 . 


4- jacqueline quilés, marie burgat, danièle bruchet et marie-josé bianquis : Le monde arabe et musulman au miroir de l'université française : Répertoire des thèses soutenues dans les universités françaises, en sciences de l'homme et de la société, sur le monde arabe et musulman, 1973-1987. Aix-en-provence : Ed. De l'iremam, 1989-1991 . 


5- centre de recherche et d'information ********aires en sciences sociales et humaines : Répertoire des thèses et mémoires soutenus à l'université d'alger, 1962-1982 : Droit, sciences économiques et politiques oran : Publications du centre de recherche et d'information ********aire en sciences sociales et humaines, [198-?]


6- hadj, miliani : Répertoire des thèses et mémoires sur la littérature maghrébine de langue française soutenus dans les universités algériennes et françaises de 1962 à 1982 . 


oran : Publications du centre de recherche et d'information ********aire en sciences sociales et humaines, 1984 . 


7- ministère de l'agriculture : Répertoire national des thèses en agronomie et sciences connexes 


chéraga : Publications du centre national de ********ation agricole, 1992 . 


8- institut national de statistique et d'économie appliquée : Répertoires des mémoires du 3ème cycle soutenus à l'i.n.s.e.a., 1976-1997 . 


rabat : Publications de l'institut national de statistique et d'économie appliquée, 1998 .


(1) - 9679 عنوانا بالتحديد، بما فيها 892 عنوانا لرسائل تتوفر مكتبة المؤسسة على نصوصها.
(2) - وحدها كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية بالرباط تحين باستمرار لوائح الرسائل المناقشة داخل مؤسستها. ولقد نشرت سنة 2008 فهرس الرسائل الجامعية التي نوقشت بها ما بين سنتي 1964 و 2007. 
(3) - نتوجه بالشكر لكل المسؤولين عن مؤسسات التعليم العالي الذين لم يتوانوا عن إمدادنا بلوائح الرسائل التي نوقشت بمؤسساتهم، ونود تقديم شكر خاص للسيد عبد الرحيم بنحادة الذي تفضل بإمدادنا بلوائح الرسائل المناقشة حديثا وبمراجعة المعلومات البيبليوغرافية المتضمنة في هذا القرص المدمج خاصة تلك التي تتعلق بالتاريخ. 
(4) - يعتبر المجال الجيوثقافي أحد المعايير التي سمحت بالتعرف على الباحثين المغاربة في هذه الحالة.
(5) - قد يكون إصلاح نظام الدكتوراه في المغرب وراء هذا الارتفاع الكبير في عدد الرسائل.</span>

----------


## نوراية

حملت البرنامج إلا أنه بدلا من أن يرتوي ظمئي زاذ فضولي االمعرفي 
كيف السبيل إلى تحميل هذه الرسائل فنحن في أشد الحاجة إلىالبحث المغاربي لاسيما النقد واطلاعهم على النظريات الحديثة وترجمتها ، فهل من سبيل ...........
أرجو الرد

----------

